# Snuggle Nest alternative for older babies?



## Dream.A.Dream

Anyone know of one? 

Edward has had a snuggle nest since he was a few weeks old and we've always got on great with it but now he's too strong and wiggles right out of it. 

OH is a really heavy sleeper though and I wouldn't trust him not to roll on him if Edward was just in the middle of the bed. 

Alternatively, I was thinking of buying a bed guard and putting Edward between me and that so Edward is no where near OH :lol:

OH wants Edward out of our bed but I don't :( so please help be with a solution! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

same here but hunter decided he hated the snuggle nest before he outgrew it fully. i use a bed guard, hubby wouldnt wake to a train going through the bedroom! unless you can afford an arms reach co sleeper or find one preloved, but the bed rail works for us aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand asda have one for £15 in the baby event on at the mo


----------



## Mervs Mum

I use a bed guard and have Sid at the edge :)


----------



## Kota

yep. bed guard in use here with P at the edge then me in the middle, works great!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Kota said:


> yep. bed guard in use here with P at the edge then me in the middle, works great!

Only downside is I get cooked on the hot nights between them both! :lol:


----------



## becstar

If only La wouldn't climb over the blooming thing, a bed guard would suit us a treat! Little monkey.


----------



## Kota

Mervs Mum said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> yep. bed guard in use here with P at the edge then me in the middle, works great!
> 
> Only downside is I get cooked on the hot nights between them both! :lol:Click to expand...

ahh, its winter out here in Aust, i'm taking all the heat i can get!


----------



## Kaites

Another vote for a bed rail here :thumbup: Great for co-sleeping and great to have once he's in his own "big boy bed" :)

If your OH wants Edward out of the bed, a compromise might be using a travel cot/arms reach tucked up to your side of the bed :shrug: Our travel cot had a bassinet insert that brought it to the exact same height as the top of our mattress so we used that for a while (and it was a cheap alternative to the arms reach) so Emma could still see us.


----------



## CocoaOne

I bought a bed guard yesterday in the asda baby event! I started to worry that she'd learn how to roll in the middle of the night....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks ladies, bed guard it is :) xx


----------

